# l2250DT



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Seems troubles are following me around this tractor. Now the the clutch is working, I suddenly have fuel in the crankcase and not just a little (maybe a gallon). Checked the fuel pump and don't see any issue there. Could the injection pump be cracked? I pulled it and checked. Looks fine! Thinking maybe an injector stuck open? I am pulling them now. Have I missed the obvious? Opinions are welcome.
After that is solved the 3 point isn't working. I took the lines loose at the adjusting valve and no oil there when the engine was running. Weak Pump?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuel in the oil is often attributed to a leaking shaft seal on the injection pump. Has the engine been running well otherwise??


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Don't believe I have the injection pump like what you spoke of. I have pulled my pump and blew compressed air in the inlet, nothing escaping. Do not see anyway it could be leaking fuel unless it was an injector stuck open. That said it is hard to believe an injector could dump that much fuel (at least a gal) while running. Actually ran out of fuel and there was at least 2 gal in the tank. I pulled the fuel pump itself and don't see an issue there except diaphragm looks dry. I am going to get a kit for it. I also pulled all injectors and do not see anything obvious. Tried blowing compressed air through them but would not pass through. Don't know how else to check.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

My injector pump is controlled by a cam shaft and contacts lifters that work fuel plungers.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

2250 said:


> Don't believe I have the injection pump like what you spoke of. I have pulled my pump and blew compressed air in the inlet, nothing escaping. Do not see anyway it could be leaking fuel unless it was an injector stuck open. That said it is hard to believe an injector could dump that much fuel (at least a gal) while running. Actually ran out of fuel and there was at least 2 gal in the tank. I pulled the fuel pump itself and don't see an issue there except diaphragm looks dry. I am going to get a kit for it. I also pulled all injectors and do not see anything obvious. Tried blowing compressed air through them but would not pass through. Don't know how else to check.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

2250 said:


> My injector pump is controlled by a cam shaft and contacts lifters that work fuel plungers.


See attached parts diagram for your injector pump. Could be a plunger leaking?? 









Kubota L2250DT (Dual Traction 4wd) Parts


Kubota L2250DT (Dual Traction 4wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure where the notion comes from in regard to an injector problem causing fuel dilution of engine oil. That's nearly impossible, and even if it were, the fuel would appear in the exhaust much sooner than in the oil. Also the dead miss in the engine would be even more noticeable. 

So you have a hydraulic problem (possibly the pump?), no oil getting to the lift system, and engine oil level rising. Yet you're convinced the transfer to the engine crankcase is diesel?


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

BigT said:


> See attached parts diagram for your injector pump. Could be a plunger leaking??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pulled the pump and pressurized it with compressed air. Cannot find any leaks. I have ordered a new diaphragm for the fuel pump. It looks pretty dry and iffy. Be a couple weeks before I can work on it again


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I'm not sure where the notion comes from in regard to an injector problem causing fuel dilution of engine oil. That's nearly impossible, and even if it were, the fuel would appear in the exhaust much sooner than in the oil. Also the dead miss in the engine would be even more noticeable.
> 
> So you have a hydraulic problem (possibly the pump?), no oil getting to the lift system, and engine oil level rising. Yet you're convinced the transfer to the engine crankcase is diesel?


Definitely fuel. Ordered a diaphragm for the fuel pump. Old one looked dry and suspicious. Be a couple weeks before I can work on it again. Once running I will look into hyd. system more. Power steering was working!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think the notion came from, some of the older pumps/engines had the connections for the injectors under the valve cover.. so if they were leaking, it would fill the crank case with fuel..& not enter the combustion chamber..
Fed- is completely right about the black smoking and the engine skipping way before it could get that amount of fuel in the oil.. for a half conscious operator..


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> I think the notion came from, some of the older pumps/engines had the connections for the injectors under the valve cover.. so if they were leaking, it would fill the crank case with fuel..& not enter the combustion chamber..
> Fed- is completely right about the black smoking and the engine skipping way before it could get that amount of fuel in the oil.. for a half conscious operator..


Maybe so, but I'm betting that those suggesting the "bad injector" theory have never actually worked on earlier diesels with lines under the valve cover. They are merely repeating something they heard or read somewhere else and don't really understand why the theory is so far off the mark.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Maybe so, but I'm betting that those suggesting the "bad injector" theory have never actually worked on earlier diesels with lines under the valve cover. They are merely repeating something they heard or read somewhere else and don't really understand why the theory is so far off the mark.


Good info, I have ordered a fuel pump diaphragm and will get back to work in a couple weeks. Power Steering was working, so maybe rules out a bad pump. Have to wait till it is running again for further diagnosis of the 3 point.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The power steering I believe is a separate pump, sharing drive and supply, so that working only rules out certain aspects. It doesn't speak to the condition of the main pump.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> The power steering I believe is a separate pump, sharing drive and supply, so that working only rules out certain aspects. It doesn't speak to the condition of the main pump.


Thanks, I will look deeper when it is running. When I bought the tractor the Hydraulics were working for the loader bucket, but the 3 pt adjusting knob and control lever were seized up. Both are moving now, just never tried them with all the other issues coming first. Maybe I have not told this part before, but the shift fork for the Hi/Low range was broken off. I removed it and welded it back together. Surprisingly it works fine now, but that was another reason why hyd fluid was changed.,


----------



## john denson (Feb 21, 2020)

I had a similar problem a while back on an old 3-cylinder international. One of the cylinders was not firing.and leaking fuel into the crankcase. I used a little starting fluid to get all the cylinders firing and the engine warmed up before doing any work with the tractor. I think I had a clogged or stuck injector. Has worked fine ever since.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Many years ago I was working on a combine with a Perkins engine. The complaint was it would not start. Well I spend a full day trying to start that beast. Check fuel fuel issues at the tank, checked the fuel lift pump, would bleed the injection pump took the high pressure lines loose bled then, tight them back up. Try to start, no start, Found air in the pump, bled pump, bled high pressure lines. Again, Again, Again, Again. Finally packed up and headed home. Talked to a diesel shop, he said bring me the injectors. Next day pulled the injectors and took them to him. Next day picked them up, he told me the problem. One of the injectors was stuck open allowing the compression of the engine to backfeed to the pump. Put the injectors back in, fired right off!
Had a 3150 cat that had a bad injector. Melted the top off the piston, and there was a hole in the center where fuel was spraying into the crankcase with the skirt of the piston the only part of the piston moving.

Does the engine have a lift pump? If so check the diaphragm in it.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Busted Tractor said:


> Many years ago I was working on a combine with a Perkins engine. The complaint was it would not start. Well I spend a full day trying to start that beast. Check fuel fuel issues at the tank, checked the fuel lift pump, would bleed the injection pump took the high pressure lines loose bled then, tight them back up. Try to start, no start, Found air in the pump, bled pump, bled high pressure lines. Again, Again, Again, Again. Finally packed up and headed home. Talked to a diesel shop, he said bring me the injectors. Next day pulled the injectors and took them to him. Next day picked them up, he told me the problem. One of the injectors was stuck open allowing the compression of the engine to backfeed to the pump. Put the injectors back in, fired right off!
> Had a 3150 cat that had a bad injector. Melted the top off the piston, and there was a hole in the center where fuel was spraying into the crankcase with the skirt of the piston the only part of the piston moving.
> 
> Does the engine have a lift pump? If so check the diaphragm in it.


Mechanical Lift pump. I have a diaphragm ordered for it
Thx


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I had the same experience as Busted on my Ford 3600, while trying to bleed the pump one injector was getting compression gases back through it.

The thing about mechanical injectors leaking is when the pump stops so does the leak


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

2250 said:


> Mechanical Lift pump. I have a diaphragm ordered for it
> Thx


There's the route to the crankcase, from the diaphragm thru the cam follower.


----------

